# Gamestop irritates me



## Goshogun1 (May 15, 2009)

I have been shopping at EBgames/Gamestop for a long time (since 89'), and their service has gotten progressively worse over the years. It used to be that I could just walk in and buy a game, say thanks, and leave. 
I guess actually having customers come in and buy stuff isn't enough for them anymore. I mean, their prices are fine, and I have found quite a few nice used titles, but my experience a few days ago just pissed me off.

So I go in to buy a DSi a few days ago, and the cashier gets the system. He then asks, "So, do you have a DS Lite you wan't to trade in?" I answer no, and that I want to use it for GBA. Then he tells me that they have GBA's for sale really cheap, and that I really should trade it in. I firmly say no. He then says, "Woah man, I am just trying to make small talk." In my mind it sounds more like he is trying to add to his DS Lite trade in quota...

Then he asks me if I want to pre-order any upcoming games. No.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then he asks me if I want a screen-guard. No.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you want a warranty? No.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally he tells me about some kind of Gamestop Card and making me feel like a fool for not having one. "So, you sound like you buy a lot of games, don't you want to save some money? I mean, its the smartest thing to do." He asks me like 3 times in different ways, until I raise my voice a little letting him know I don't want his goddamn card. Then I get my DSi and leave. 

Seriously, so many stores nowadays try and sell extra crap that I don't need. I usually just shop Amazon.com, and avoid these confrontations with sales clerks. Am I just over-reacting? It makes little sense to try and bombard me with other crap if I am already paying them like $200. Anyway, I just had to get that off my chest. I am sure I am not the only one who hates having to deal with this crap.


----------



## clonesniper666 (May 15, 2009)

That is really true they do try to sell you stuff you do not need, except for maybe the screen guard. plus they then try to get you to preorder games from them, many which do not have a true street date, and then they ask if you have a card, which you only get if you buy a subscription to gameinformer. Personnally i rarely shop Gamestop or EB games unless they have something I am looking for, then the trade in values are not that great at my local G2k games, is really good in every field, their policy is if you trade in two 360, Ps3 Wii, ds, or psp games you get an extra $5 trade in for free.


----------



## JDMEVOIXMR (May 15, 2009)

Same thing with Fry's and Best Buy sometimes, it gets hecka awkward. That's why I bought my DSi from Game Crazy, they don't really bother you there, all they offered me was a warranty..


----------



## dewback (May 15, 2009)

This is just normal business.
Just buying the DSi they make $0 selling systems are sold as a lose to get revenue out of games for it.
With trading in the DS lite and getting $70 off the price they can resell it for $110+ to make a $40 profit.
The offer the warenty pure profit (ok this is bullshit but some people like to waste money)
The screen saver so they can make a buck or two and protect your investment.
for the prepay looking to have you come back and inform off up coming games coming out. Ok with this it is stupid to just ask if you want to preorder any games and not give any titles that I have happen at GB.

Americana land of the FEE


----------



## Blythe31 (May 15, 2009)

Well it's not only Gamestop that does this, so it shouldn't be solely directed towards them.
I was at Sears buying a vacuum and it took me an extra 30 minutes because guy was trying to get me to buy an extended warranty on it.
I really didn't care since I just need something basic to pick up the damn shit on the floor so I just walked out haha.
I guess they either don' train their employees well, or it's a marketing ploy to get the weak willed into succumbing to their materialistic nature.
Whatever..

My main problem with gamestop is how bad the service has gotten.
The employees are too busy playing the latest handheld game that is easy to hide if the boss walks by to give a rats ass about the customer. I recently went to gamestop to purchase a copy of Soul Calibur IV. I noticed that there was only a 5 dollar difference between a used and a new copy, so I decided not to be frugal. I tell the guy that I want a new copy, and he checks all the shelves and can't find it, then he disappears in the back for what takes about 10 minutes. I then strike up a conversation with the one guy that doesn't totally make me want to break his face in and get caught up in a conversation about the DSi. The guy then comes back out with the game in the bag and I walk out nonchalantly.

As I get home, I grab the game out of the bag and realize he gave me a USED copy for the price of a new one, and even put it in the display case which is missing the game manual, has the greasy yellow USED sticker on it, and several scratches on the case. Didn't really bother me, but I was expecting to wrestle with annoying plastic, smell the "new game smell" (there is such a thing. =P), and read the pamphlet (YES, I actually do that. haha)  Surprisingly the disk in great condition except for a few fingerprints and several unnoticeable hairline scratches. I was too lazy to go back, but still... the fact that they did this really irked me and I think i'm going to stick solely to Amazon, Ebay, etc.


----------



## Rayder (May 15, 2009)

Problem is, they are told to do that and can get fired for not asking all those annoying questions.

I think the company would rather you buy the stuff online and that's why they irritate you with so many question.  The company HATES the fact that they have to pay the people working in the store, so they make them hassle the customer in the hopes that the employee gets fed up and quits before he/she gets too many raises.  That way, they can hire the next sucker at the bottom pay rate and start allover again with their demands on the employee.

Just one of the many multitudes of reasons I try to avoid Gamestop.


----------



## dewback (May 15, 2009)

Bythe
the vacuum is the pure bull of the extended warranty crap, but funny.

As fare as Gamestop giving you a used game for new game price I could contact Gamestop about that because you paid for a new product and that is what you should get this has happened to people with ds games that they reshinkwrap having saved games on them (that might just be employees playing them though) the should give you at less store credit for the difference in price or more.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (May 15, 2009)

I know i hate gamestop so much. I will never shop from them again. They scammed me to getting warrenty on my original Xbox and when it broke a week later, they would't replace it even though on the receipt it said 1 year warrenty!


----------



## CheatingSoi (May 15, 2009)

I believe they are just trying to help, Its required for them to ask _some_ of those questions. But I suppose it could be annoying but not a big deal too me.


----------



## Splych (May 15, 2009)

Blythe31 said:
			
		

> *I noticed that there was only a 5 dollar difference between a used and a new copy*


My friend was at EBGames a while back. He was just doing some window shopping for the games. Noticing the prices he saw that a used game and a new game exact same games only had a $5 difference. He started ranting to me about how they are just ripping you off... Other thing he did while at EBGames was to sell some old consoles of his since he was buying a DSi there. He was selling his DS Lites and GBAs. While there, he was looking at the prices of the used consoles and noticed a GBA SP was $50 (or was it $30. Can't remember). When the seller dude was talking about how much it was worth, the guy said they will take it for free. Decided to not sell any of his consoles anymore seeing the fact they don't even give you half of what they sell it for.

They have okay prices. But I noticed that when I was buying Halo 2 for XBOX, they ripped you off so bad... They were selling a used for like $25 and a new for $30. I was just about to buy it then my mom persuaded me to not buy it. So I didn't buy it. Then after, looking at other places to buy it, I tried HMV and saw them selling a Halo 2 new for $20. It was even compatible with the XBOX 360. Got my mom to buy it and I am here now who just saved $10 by not buying at EBGames.


----------



## Spikey (May 15, 2009)

I work at GameStop and we are forced to do that kind of nagging. Some of it is for the customer's benefit, like that edge card(if they buy a lot of used anyways, better to have them save some money). However, we realize most of it is useless extra money spent.

For not doing well, you get less hours to work, which means less time to get those type of purchases from the customers too. If you do REALLY bad, you lose your job. Just 1 or 2 of those small purchases from customers helps out the employees a BUNCH. You might not realize it, but our jobs depend on them. And in the current economy it's more important than ever to keep this job, and it's at this point when it's also the most difficult to get customers to get them cause people are trying to penny pinch whereever they can(and I don't blame them), but it would suck to lose your job over something that would only cost a customer a little bit to help us, and with some things, helping themselves.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2009)

Spikey said:
			
		

> I work at GameStop and we are forced to do that kind of nagging. Some of it is for the customer's benefit, like that edge card(if they buy a lot of used anyways, better to have them save some money). However, we realize most of it is useless extra money spent.
> 
> For not doing well, you get less hours to work, which means less time to get those type of purchases from the customers too. If you do REALLY bad, you lose your job. Just 1 or 2 of those small purchases from customers helps out the employees a BUNCH. You might not realize it, but our jobs depend on them. And in the current economy it's more important than ever to keep this job, and it's at this point when it's also the most difficult to get customers to get them cause people are trying to penny pinch whereever they can(and I don't blame them), but it would suck to lose your job over something that would only cost a customer a little bit to help us, and with some things, helping themselves.



From what I hear about Gamestop (there arent any in my country) they really are not a nice company to work for. They essentially put pressure on their employees to push stuff like Edge cards and subscriptions on the customer. Acting like they are working on commission, even though the employees get no commission for the extra stuff they might sell. So when you shop in a Gamestop you cant blame the person at the counter for asking you all these sort of things, they have to do it. And like Spikey said they even go so far as to penalise their employees if they dont manage to push loads of extra crap on their customers, even though the employees get no bonus incentive for doing so.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 15, 2009)

I asked Gamestop last month if they had a guide for FFCC:EOT and they said that one wasn't even made, BIG MISTAKE!!!! There was one on Amazon from Brady and really cheap too and I bought it immediately with 1 day shipping.  The moral, Gamestop don't even know squat about the simplest concepts of gaming.


----------



## DeMoN (May 15, 2009)

The employees are clueless, you can ask them if they have _____ and they'll say no even though there are a stack of copies right in front of them (happened to me once with the Castlevania: DoS guide book).  

But you cant blame the company for making the employees nag you, all stores do that, though not all stores will fire their employees for not meeting a quota.


----------



## Goshogun1 (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, its true that this is widespread in many retail outlets I frequent. But, I just don't remember it being this bad. Well at least my local Fred Meyer store just asks how I am doing, and say thank you. Thats all I want. If I buy a new PC or TV/Receiver I might want a warranty recommendation. 

I know I am probably overreacting, but this is just something I noticed over my history of shopping at EB/GS. Finally got to me when all that nagging reached the boiling point. 

And I do realize they are just doing their jobs. I guess I can't change their system.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (May 15, 2009)

I went to a gamestop once while I was on vacation , and being the nice person I am, I helped some ppl because the guy was so clueless, he essentially told me to stop helping ppl (probably because it made him look bad), it always ends up happening alot during holiday season, or some women doesn't no wat to get her son 4 his birthday, when gamestop ppl can't help, I can....most of the time...lol, but yes they irritate the hell out of me.


----------



## Blythe31 (May 15, 2009)

It seems like the hate for gamestop employee's is widespread. We should start a global army, take them down, then start our own store, for the gamers by the gamers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What angers me more is that I applied there and they said I wasn't qualified enough.
I guess working IT when I was 16 isn't enough for the high expectations of gamestop.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, almost EVERYONE i've encountered at gamestop (sorry, no anecdotal examples here.) has either A. Had no clue what was going on, or B. Tried to shove their opinions on me about whatever my purchase is.

Several ignoramus comments include "why would you buy mirror's edge? It's just about some asian chick who runs and jumps on shit, right?" "You're seriously buying (insert non-hyped release that you know he's never heard of here)? Why not get (insert completely over-hyped generic mainstream game here, one that doesn't even fit the genre of the item he was currently ringing up)?"


----------



## Ultratech87 (May 17, 2009)

I just personally don't care for the people who work there. Most of the time, they're pretty ignorant of actual good games as opposed of what they really try to sell people. I can say that not all Gamestop employees are like this, but a good majority of 'em are.

Trust me, I'd be way more than qualified to work there, with as much as I know about games and other stuff. But I couldn't really get into selling stuff...not what I do. Chances are I'd get fired for telling some mother off.


----------



## Blythe31 (May 17, 2009)

Ultratech87 said:
			
		

> I just personally don't care for the people who work there. Most of the time, they're pretty ignorant of actual good games as opposed of what they really try to sell people. I can say that not all Gamestop employees are like this, but a good majority of 'em are.
> 
> Trust me, I'd be way more than qualified to work there, with as much as I know about games and other stuff. But I couldn't really get into selling stuff...not what I do. Chances are I'd get fired for telling some mother off.



right? I don't get how parents are able to go into a store not knowing a thing and throwing money at whatever the people there recommend.


also, is that sazabi as your display picture?


----------



## G2K (Jun 16, 2009)

I really don't think they're that bad, if you count EB Games. The one where I go the employees are really nice, I've become good friends with a few of them! The only thing they've ever offered me is a warranty, so it must just be your guy's stores.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 16, 2009)

lol, beat this, in the shop GAME in the Uk they are selling launch titles on the ps3 for $81! used games are the same price as brand new sealed games. GAME also rip you off with trade in prices, a good exsample is a DS lite is $16 TRADE, forget cash price lol


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the service industry, where an education is not required, and a decent wage can't be expected and knowledge of the products is not entirely likely.

When looking for something, there's always a choice. If you go to big box or chain, don't expect to get the same result as shopping at a retailer that has staff that know what they are talking about, and have the right products at the right prices.

For example, if I need something for my computer, I COULD shop at Staples, Futureshop or Best Buy, but, the right choice is Canada Computers.

When it comes to games, stop buying from places that are just there for your money. That's after all, all they want. So stop being surprised by that.


----------



## CyberFish (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5_DgLCu6fk

They annoy me. You can get $150 for a trade in for a 40 gig PS3, but they sell it for $325. I said no thanks Ill get more on craigslist. LOL.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jun 16, 2009)

i hate gamestop,used games they sell for 59.99eur and new games for 64.99 wtf is this?yust 5euros cheaper?
i talked to the boss said thats not ok,but he said we buy games for 60eur(new).i never go back to gamestop they are so terrible.i hate them all over the worl.fuck up gamestop.
I wish gamestop get out of order


----------



## SkyintheSea (Jun 16, 2009)

I work at Starbucks and the company enforces rules like post #1 says.
It's not what we like to do, it's doing our job.
A couple of years ago a pretty cool GS employee lended me his original GTA:LCS for the PSP.
He even told me it was against the rules to lend games to customers, but he did it anyways.
So that's when I downgraded to 1.50 firmware and got custom firmware for my PSP.
So my advice to you all is. Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 16, 2009)

I only have problems with the manager though. All the other employees let me trade in games, but the manager says that I'm not 18 yet! My 18th birthday is this year and this month too! Its always the fat lady that gives me problems. Thank god I had my dad with me that time because I really needed that 60GB HDD to install all my games cause I started using shitty DVD-9's.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 16, 2009)

Some other irritating things about Gamestop....at least the last time I was ever in one and paid any attention....which was a long time ago....

They tend to charge $5 more for new games than any other store (for example: Gamestop will charge $34.99, while other stores are charging $29.99), but if they have a used version of that game, it's the $29.99 price that new copies are selling for at other stores.  That's price gouging (not to mention flat out ripping people off) and they should be sued for that, if you ask me.

They just never get some games in.  You would think that a business that specializes in games would make sure they get EVERY new game that comes out, wouldn't you think?  But they tend to skip obscure games sometimes.  What's up with that?

It's stuff like this (and all the other complaints people have mentioned) that make me call the place Lamestop and not shop there.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 16, 2009)

I hate their fucking process and in-store credit for trading in games.
I had brand new copies of both Resistance: Fall of Man and Motorstorm.
Gonna trade them in.
Apparently they tell me they have to take my fingerprint or some shit, and fill out a million forms or something. Luckily I didn't bother after realizing I would only get $10 for two $30 games.

1/6 the profit? WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 17, 2009)

You guys must utterly love going to the theatre.

Nah, likely most of you guys download your movies.

Gamestop makes damned near no money on sales of new games. But short of you guys being all morons you already knew that.

Which makes me wonder why so many people still whine about how they sell used games for close the price of new games.

Here's an idea. If you want to hurt Gamestop, STOP selling them your used games. Let their supply of used games dry up.

Oh wait, the problem with that, is then you guys wouldn't be able to buy a new game, play it to death in a week, and then sell it so you could get your next fix.

YOU guys are your own enemy. Of course Gamestop is going to sell a used game for damned near full price. Because you guys willingly sell them to them, and then willingly buy them from them.

Now if you stopped selling them used games, and only bought new games, they would make so little cash, they'd go out of business.

Now either do that, or stop complaining.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome to the disgusting world of stupid ass commission and high pressure sales to keep your job if you don't hit a quota.

I hate I can't go into one without the harassment, sadly you have to now and again if something doesn't show up elsewhere.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 17, 2009)

CyberFish said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5_DgLCu6fk
> 
> They annoy me. You can get $150 for a trade in for a 40 gig PS3, but they sell it for $325. I said no thanks Ill get more on craigslist. LOL.


thanks for the link that was epic


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is why you buy stuff online. At least when you checkout, it doesn't ask you a million questions.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 17, 2009)

Panzer Tacticer is probably the CEO of Gamestop.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 19, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> Seriously, so many stores nowadays try and sell extra crap that I don't need. I usually just shop Amazon.com, and avoid these confrontations with sales clerks. Am I just over-reacting? It makes little sense to try and bombard me with other crap if I am already paying them like $200. Anyway, I just had to get that off my chest. I am sure I am not the only one who hates having to deal with this crap.


Thats why you shop online  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but yeah. almost every gaming store has those ''perks'' really. you should have just gotten the dsi and said "This is all i want" after the second question.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 19, 2009)

Blythe31 said:
			
		

> It seems like the hate for gamestop employee's is widespread. We should start a global army, take them down, then start our own store, for the gamers by the gamers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that is soo true.
One time I went to EB Games, I HAD TO sell them my XBox cuz no one was buying it.
They gave me $20 for it, two controllers and 13 games


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jun 19, 2009)

Take down Gamestop


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 19, 2009)

"One time I went to EB Games, I HAD TO sell them my XBox cuz no one was buying it.
They gave me $20 for it, two controllers and 13 games"

You HAD to sell it to them?

I must remember to never have any of my game gear with me when I go in one of their stores, they might force me to sell my stuff too, and I want to keep my stuff.

Man it must suck buying something, and then finding out it was just a short term trendy purchase.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually, I had an interesting experience in an EB games yesterday.

I went in, I had 300 bucks in my pocket, and when I came out, I still had 300 bucks in my pocket.

Weird I realize. I guess it's just handy that won't buy stuff based just on hype.


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember they brought my old Genesis games for 10 cents a piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recommend avoid buying/selling anything from gamestop. Because they tend to just rip people off. Just use Craigslist; works great.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 19, 2009)

i dont necessarily believe that they are there to harass those of us that know what were doing when we go in there. 
that type of "harassment" is usually for the parents that come in with bigger wallets to throw around


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Its funny because 95% of the time I will shop online via Amazon or Playasia. When I went in that one time to get the DSi I thought that I would get lucky and becaue it was such a big purchase they wouldn't bombard me with extra sales crap. Guess I was wrong. Also went because it was 10 mins away from my house and would save on shipping. 

The only other place that literally assaulted me with extra questions was "Suncoast Video". Overpriced DVD store where upon arriving to the checkout the sales clerk would ask you if you want to join the club. Saying no usually would lead to begging and rationalization for why the card would make my life easier. Just sell me the goddamn DVD you punk. 

Anyway, the only reason I was upset is because I remember that GS wasn't always this way. I guess a cloud of evil has enveloped them and taken them to the dark-side. Or something, I dunno. I guess times change.

EDIT: And to the above poster, I think you are mistaken. I am in my late 20's and always receive this kind of sales pitch bombardment. I think they will do this to to anyone who has the dough, and not just that demographic you mentioned.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2009)

I find Gamestop employees to be incredibly pissy, unhelpful, and more absorbed into their own life (which is them playing video games constantly) than helping a customer with a kind smile and being helpful. The only reason I used them is for the Limited Edition of The Conduit, wich is exclusively sold their.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 19, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> Its funny because 95% of the time I will shop online via Amazon or Playasia. When I went in that one time to get the DSi I thought that I would get lucky and becaue it was such a big purchase they wouldn't bombard me with extra sales crap. Guess I was wrong. Also went because it was 10 mins away from my house and would save on shipping.
> 
> The only other place that literally assaulted me with extra questions was "Suncoast Video". Overpriced DVD store where upon arriving to the checkout the sales clerk would ask you if you want to join the club. Saying no usually would lead to begging and rationalization for why the card would make my life easier. Just sell me the goddamn DVD you punk.
> 
> ...


i actually know a few guys that work at the GS near me and i hang out there from time to time after my purchase (sadly i havent gone much since getting my cyclo but i digress) from what ive seen though, they always bug the parents and those who look like they are the most clueless. if you go in there with a set gameplan and they see that youre not as clueless, they wont nag you as much


----------



## Sstew (Jun 19, 2009)

@Raven Darkheart
Agreed
They seem to go after the ones who aren't sure of what they want to buy. Im almost 17 and dont get nagged at all. But then again I know what I want when I walk in. It seems to be parents and indecisive kids that get nagged.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ask them if you want to preorder Batletoads aand they'le be happy.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> @Raven Darkheart
> Agreed
> They seem to go after the ones who aren't sure of what they want to buy. Im almost 17 and dont get nagged at all. But then again I know what I want when I walk in. It seems to be parents and indecisive kids that get nagged.


+1. You swear like the gamestop employees like "harassing" people. Its come to the point at my gamestop where they just ask "do you know about the site and all the other stuff?" I say yes and then they don't ask to trade in, or pre-oder, or go to the site, and all the other bull shit.


----------



## Santee (Jun 21, 2009)

I gust went in today and they had this buy 2 used get 1 free and it said that the free one had to be equal or lesser value I walk in and go to buy 3 games and they tell me that the cheapest one is free and the one that is 50 dollars will have to be paid the cheapest being 20 dollars and the other one being 35 so even though there making more than 100% profit off used games they still want to rip me off cheap bastards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gamestop epic lulz


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 21, 2009)

Gamestop sucks. 

I went in to buy a used PSP about a year ago and I asked the employee if he knew about the firmware level (or w/e) on 'em. 
"What, for hacking?" 
I lied and said I didn't have net access and was just curious if I'd have to update the fw, and the fucker just shook his head and walked away from me. 

I haven't gone back since. Treating me like I'm some sort of damn dirty criminal....


----------



## s3phir0th115 (Jun 21, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> Gamestop sucks.
> 
> I went in to buy a used PSP about a year ago and I asked the employee if he knew about the firmware level (or w/e) on 'em.
> "What, for hacking?"
> ...



If he refuses to help you, you should have just threatened to call corporate on him.  They wouldn't jeopardize the sale of a used item over someone possibly modding a PSP.  (That isn't any of their business at all anyway.)

Although I've never had this problem.  I was able to go to gamestops and ask for specific PS2 model numbers, have them eject xbox 1 drives to make sure I wasn't getting one with a Thompson, and other things.

Yes, there are ones that are against modding and what not.  But if they don't cooperate you can just threaten them.  I know I would if they didn't cooperate with me just out of thinking I'm a modder.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 22, 2009)

Gamestop this week as usual has new stuff in like Legendary Starfy and those fucking pigs are charging $34.99 when the MSRP is $29.99.  I was in the mall and could have grabbed it, I left, went across the street and some (weird road loop that is a little longer and more time) and got it for the real price at Best Buy.

Fuck them.  I really wish someone would find some loose law somewhere in some county even if it's like some forgotten 100+year old clause and would sue their asses for exploitation because they charge the NEW price for USED Starfy and 100s of others over as far as back as I can remember.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 22, 2009)

It is part of business to get more out of the customer. The people who work at the EB Games stores near me are all pretty knowledgeable and with it when it comes to video games, other places they are completely fucking brain dead or their staff are either never around or they just stand there and talk to their buddies instead of helping you like the idiots who work in the games section of my local Futureshit(shop).


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 23, 2009)

So because they're knowledgeable it's ok to screw people out of an extra $5?  Ok, yah that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 23, 2009)

So, they ARE still pulling that $5 more than everywhere else crap for new games eh?  Pathetic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At what point would stuff like that be considered price gouging?  That IS supposed to be illegal....


----------



## Technik (Jun 23, 2009)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Fuck them.  I really wish someone would find some loose law somewhere in some county even if it's like some forgotten 100+year old clause and would sue their asses for exploitation because they charge the NEW price for USED Starfy and 100s of others over as far as back as I can remember.


Isn't that false advertising? They need to be sued


----------



## Law (Jun 23, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Vampire Hunter D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be false advertising if they called the used game new, from the post I'm gathering that they have stated the game is used, but are charging the same price as a new copy of the same game.


I think somebody on this forum actually posted about buying a new game from Gamestop, only to discover it was actually used. No idea what thread that was in though.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea i hate gamestop too >_> I went in and tried to sell them 15 ps2 games and they offered me 6 fucking dollars >:0 So the other day i went in and the stupid idiots left a game in a ds game case along with the registration code for club nintendo so.. you can guess what i did xD


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 24, 2009)

In response to your various posts on the issue.

1) Yes they still pull that crap.  It's not exclusive anymore to the Nintendo handheld gaming line, but they pull it with PSP too I have seen when something is $29.99 and they deem it as a AAA and/or 1st party title they'll jack it up $5.

2) Yes it technically is price gouging, but unless you could get a lot of consumers together with a blood thirsty lawyer I doubt it'll ever change.

3) No actually it's not false advertising, they clearly admit they're overcharging if you read the label and their weekly ad.

4) They mark the games clearly USED, so they're not using any scam other than suckering people who don't know that nearly every last one of their $35 games are supposed to be $30.


And this one you could easily sue them over as it's corrupt...
5) Selling a used/open game as NEW.  They as a store policy allow their people to check out the NEW games (used too) and use them for X date, and then they reseal them and sell as NEW.  They ALSO will sell the last copy they have they cut open and gut into a stupid scratchy CD case to put the case on display for all the dirty ear dripping, nose picking, sneezy, drooly, nasty ass people to finger through the paperwork, codes(club nintendo freebies!), and the box itself.  They should be required to sell that stuff as used if you demand it, but they refuse and demand you wait or get it at another store.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 24, 2009)

Mmmm... Wow, that is a LOT of ranting. I come from a country where there are NO Gamestops OR online stores (Amazon won't ship VG to Bolivia) so I actually enjoy just hanging around, watching the boxes, being surrounded by so many games, good memories and future adventures, for some reason all those stores always amaze me, even 2 years after I've been living here.

I do understand what many people here is complaining about, in many ways I fee society is losing the "social" part of it.
Don't get me wrong, I get annoyed too.

And yes I would LOOOOOOOOOOVE to work at a GS or EB games, I applied like a year ago and they never called, and yes I have a bachelor and a master's degree but I just love videogames.

My two cents to the conversation.


----------



## Empyr69er (Jun 24, 2009)

GAMESTOP SUCKS!

I went in their the other day to get soem component cables for my Wii and the dude actually told me to cut the plastic casings on the input plugs..he claimed it didnt fit on his LG Widescreen..Then my "store credit" card didnt work there. I bought the cable anyways and when i got home I plugged it into my standard TV with ease.. Dudes don't know what they be talkins aboot.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dont worry guys...
I think people have already have been fighting back.


B-B-BALLS OF STEEL


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 25, 2009)

The most I've been asked at Game (UK video game store) is would I like an accidental warranty... thing. They don't bug you or anything, and there's this nice lady who tells you of some cool offers, which I don't mind since they're normally quite good offers.

Yay England


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2009)

TBH the regular American Gamestop guy is some nerd who is completely uninterested and non-responsive to anything you ask him unless it relates to World of Warcraft/other nerdy game. Although the guy I saw on Tuesday when I was gonna pick up The Conduit was nice and told me that Tuesday was the ship and not the street date. Otherwise, they lack a friendly face.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 25, 2009)

Google "Gamestop rant", you will get all the hate you can stand.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn Vidboy, that was fucking hilarious!


----------



## Law (Jun 26, 2009)

Request banning on all 4chan material. Some people just don't seem to understand that GBAtemp doesn't want that shit. Really, if you're into "teh lulz", just get the hell out.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 26, 2009)

I just don't get how gamestop can buy games for like $1 a piece and get away with it......



			
				Law said:
			
		

> Request banning on all 4chan material. Some people just don't seem to understand that GBAtemp doesn't want that shit. Really, if you're into "teh lulz", just get the hell out.


Gbatemp isn't meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## megawalk (Jun 26, 2009)

thank god the economical crisis is active. i can't wait for the total end of gamestore.
i would be glad to..i think i gonna look some vandalism at gamestop videos and laugh very hard


----------



## gosp (Jul 1, 2009)

I worked for a while at Target. Great place to work, but if you're a normal cashier, you need to sell these target visa cards. Sure you can get 10% off everything for a day (or more depending on if you use it), but it's got 35% interest on it. I died a little every time I got someone to sign up.


----------



## Sanderino (Jul 1, 2009)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> I gust went in today and they had this buy 2 used get 1 free and it said that the free one had to be equal or lesser value I walk in and go to buy 3 games and they tell me that the cheapest one is free and the one that is 50 dollars will have to be paid the cheapest being 20 dollars and the other one being 35 so even though there making more than 100% profit off used games they still want to rip me off cheap bastards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhmm. That isn't a Rip-Off. Every store does that. It's a standard.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 1, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> Gamestop sucks.
> 
> I went in to buy a used PSP about a year ago and I asked the employee if he knew about the firmware level (or w/e) on 'em.
> "What, for hacking?"
> ...


They let me turn it on and stuff when I bought a refurb. I just looked at the FW very quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the best way is to look at the serial number, but that was in the Pandora days. Now no one cares because of chickHEN


----------



## rommy667 (Jul 1, 2009)

In the last 5 or 6 yrs gamestop has become very big here where i live,& yes they rip you off BIG time if you sell to them so the simple answer is DONT SELL to them


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 2, 2009)

8 bucks they gave me for Bioshock 3 months after the release. Greedy bastards.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jul 2, 2009)

gosp said:
			
		

> I worked for a while at Target. Great place to work, but if you're a normal cashier, you need to sell these target visa cards. Sure you can get 10% off everything for a day (or more depending on if you use it), but it's got 35% interest on it. I died a little every time I got someone to sign up.



I wouldn't feel that bad, any sensible person will abuse the system by using the card and paying it off strait away.


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah always happens in store happens less online unless ur in a live chat its not like u could do the leave a message 24 hours layyer no thing would'nt work


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 8, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> So, they ARE still pulling that $5 more than everywhere else crap for new games eh?  Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe in the USA, but games cost the same price everywhere here in Canada, however we get fucked royally if you want any kind of game cards for WoW, Wii/DSi and Xbox points cards are all a fucking ripoff. We are paying over 40 dollars after taxes for WoW cards, 24.99 plus tax for a Nintendo Shop card when it's a 20 dollar product in the USA, you can't say we aren't getting screwed because we are.


----------



## Jimbobjoee (Jul 8, 2009)

I would ave just took the DSi, paid the money and ran like hell!


----------



## GentleFist (Jul 8, 2009)

ymmd i understand u pal x3


----------

